# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Υπολογισμός λίτρων αντλίας

## VirusX2

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στη σωστή ενότητα, αν όχι ζητώ συγνώμη μεταφέρετε το θέμα.. Λοιπόν το ερώτημα είναι μηχανολογικό ποιο πολύ, ας πούμε ότι έχω έναν υδραυλικό κύλινδρο (μπουκάλα) διπλής ενεργείας, πως θα υπολογίσω πόσα λίτρα αντλία χρειάζομαι και από τι εξαρτάται η ταχύτητα ανοιγο-κλεισηματος του κυλίνδρου?

----------


## SRF

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στη σωστή ενότητα, αν όχι ζητώ συγνώμη μεταφέρετε το θέμα.. Λοιπόν το ερώτημα είναι μηχανολογικό ποιο πολύ, ας πούμε ότι έχω έναν υδραυλικό κύλινδρο (μπουκάλα) διπλής ενεργείας, πως θα υπολογίσω πόσα λίτρα αντλία χρειάζομαι και από τι εξαρτάται η ταχύτητα ανοιγο-κλεισηματος του κυλίνδρου?



Δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω στο ερώτημα, γιατί και να ήθελα, μετά την ανάγνωση της υπογραφής σου 




> Όταν πρόκειται για μια καινούργια ιδέα, *δεν ρωτώ ποτέ τους ειδικούς*. Θα μου έδιναν έξι διαφορετικές αιτίες για τις οποίες δεν θα έπιανε.



ακόμα και αν ήμουν ο ειδικότερος επ' αυτού δεν θα έπρεπε καν να με ρωτάς όπως λες  :Biggrin:  :Wink:

----------

jami (06-04-13)

----------


## Vasilis44

Εγω θα σου προτεινα ενα μπακαλιστικο τροπο να βρεις ποσα λιτρα αντλια θες (πιστευω να ισχυει) αλλα εκτος απο τα λιτρα την ωρα πρεπει να βρεις και το μανομετρικο τις απωλειες που εχεις σε τριβες και το μανομετρικο σου υψος. Θα υπολογιζα τον ογκο που εχει ο κυλινδρος με το εμβολο στο μεγιστο ανοιγμα του και θα το διαιρουσα με το χρονο που θελω να ανοιξει απο το ελαχιστο ακρο στο μεγιστο και ετσι θα εβρισκα τα λιτρα/δευτερολεπτο λογικακαι μετα πολλαπλασιαζεις με 3600 για να βρεις τα λιτρα/ωρα. 
Μετα μπορεις να βρεις καποιες αντλιες με τα δυο παραπανω χαρακτηριστικα και οποια ηταν ατα οριο σου μεσω της χαρακτηριστικης βαζεις.
Ειναι πιστευω ενας τροπος για να το βρεις αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος περιμενε καποιον αλλο να δουμε τι θα πει.

----------


## VirusX2

> Δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω στο ερώτημα, γιατί και να ήθελα, μετά την ανάγνωση της υπογραφής σου



χαχαχα! Μα δεν είναι καινούργια ιδέα αυτό, υπάρχει ήδη.. Τόσες χιλιάδες αντλίες κουτουρού τις βάζουνε..  :Tongue2:

----------


## VirusX2

> Εγω θα σου προτεινα ενα μπακαλιστικο τροπο να βρεις ποσα λιτρα αντλια θες (πιστευω να ισχυει) αλλα εκτος απο τα λιτρα την ωρα πρεπει να βρεις και το μανομετρικο τις απωλειες που εχεις σε τριβες και το μανομετρικο σου υψος. Θα υπολογιζα τον ογκο που εχει ο κυλινδρος με το εμβολο στο μεγιστο ανοιγμα του και θα το διαιρουσα με το χρονο που θελω να ανοιξει απο το ελαχιστο ακρο στο μεγιστο και ετσι θα εβρισκα τα λιτρα/δευτερολεπτο λογικακαι μετα πολλαπλασιαζεις με 3600 για να βρεις τα λιτρα/ωρα. 
> Μετα μπορεις να βρεις καποιες αντλιες με τα δυο παραπανω χαρακτηριστικα και οποια ηταν ατα οριο σου μεσω της χαρακτηριστικης βαζεις.
> Ειναι πιστευω ενας τροπος για να το βρεις αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος περιμενε καποιον αλλο να δουμε τι θα πει.



Εγώ σκέφτηκα να μετρήσω τον όγκο του κυλίνδρου στο πλήρες άνοιγμα (h*π*r^2) ο τύπος νομίζω δίνει αποτέλεσμα στο SI οπότε το κάνω σε λίτρα ας πούμε βρισκω 5 λίτρα όγκο κυλίνδρου. Βάλε και 2 λίτρα για τα μαρκούτσια και το χειριστήριο δηλαδή με μια αντλία 5+2=9 λίτρα το λεπτό θα κάνω δουλειά?

----------


## mihalas2

πες τι ακριβως ζητας να κανεις
 για να σε ¨φτιαξω¨ :Smile:

----------


## Vasilis44

> Εγώ σκέφτηκα να μετρήσω τον όγκο του κυλίνδρου στο πλήρες άνοιγμα (h*π*r^2) ο τύπος νομίζω δίνει αποτέλεσμα στο SI οπότε το κάνω σε λίτρα ας πούμε βρισκω 5 λίτρα όγκο κυλίνδρου. Βάλε και 2 λίτρα για τα μαρκούτσια και το χειριστήριο δηλαδή με μια αντλία 5+2=9 λίτρα το λεπτό θα κάνω δουλειά?



Ο τυπος του υπολογισμου του ογκου ειναι αυτος...βεβαια αναλογα τι μοναδες θα βαλεις θα βγει στο SI και αναλογα τι μοναδες θες εσυ. Εαν θες λιτρα θα τις βαλεις σε εκατοστα/1000. Το θεμα ειναι σε τι εφαρμογη το θες και σε ποσο χρονο θες να ανοιγει στο πληρες μηκος το εμβολο και τι πιεση θες να συκωνει για να μπορει να το υπερνικησει το μανομετρικο της αντλιας.

----------


## VirusX2

> πες τι ακριβως ζητας να κανεις
>  για να σε ¨φτιαξω¨



Βασικά έχω δυο σχιστικά για ξύλα, τα είχα πάρει έτοιμα το πριν 7 8 χρόνια οπότε θέλω να τα κάνω ένα γερό service. Τα σχιστικά παίρνουν κίνηση με PTO, απλά τα τρακτέρ αναγκάζονται να δουλεύουν σχεδόν τέρμα τα γκάζια για να δουλεύει σωστά (γρήγορα δηλαδή) το σχιστικό με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται (πολλά πετρέλαια, πολλές φθορές κτλ.) οπότε αφού θα αλλάξω αντλίες και μαρκούτσια λέω να τα υπολογίσω από την αρχή όλα. Έτσι και το τρακτέρ να δουλεύει σε χαμηλές στροφές (μέχρι 1000) και το σχιστικό αποδοτικά. Έχω δει τέτοια κατασκευή με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά αλλά δεν θέλω να λειτουργώ τυφλοσούρτη. Θέλω να ξέρω πως και τι.. Γι’ αυτό ρωτάω πως θα επιλέξω αντλία ώστε να δουλεύει γρήγορα η μπουκάλα σε αυτές τις στροφές

----------


## mihalas2

εχω φτιαξει ενα εξελακι (λογω της δουλειας)
που λυνει τα χερια σε τετοιου ειδους υπολογισμους

10 hp 1400 25 lit g2 52 sec 80 bar max 125 bar 9812 kg.jpg

μπωρω να το στειλω με pm ....

η πειτε μου πως να το ανεβασω στο forum γιατι δεν ξερω

μιχαλης

----------


## VirusX2

> εχω φτιαξει ενα εξελακι (λογω της δουλειας)
> που λυνει τα χερια σε τετοιου ειδους υπολογισμους
> 
> 10 hp 1400 25 lit g2 52 sec 80 bar max 125 bar 9812 kg.jpg
> 
> μπωρω να το στειλω με pm ....
> 
> η πειτε μου πως να το ανεβασω στο forum γιατι δεν ξερω
> 
> μιχαλης



αν μπορεις να μου το στείλεις θα το εκτιμουσα πολυ..

----------


## mihalas2

> Βασικά έχω δυο σχιστικά για ξύλα, τα είχα πάρει έτοιμα το πριν 7 8 χρόνια οπότε θέλω να τα κάνω ένα γερό service. Τα σχιστικά παίρνουν κίνηση με PTO, απλά τα τρακτέρ αναγκάζονται να δουλεύουν σχεδόν τέρμα τα γκάζια για να δουλεύει σωστά (γρήγορα δηλαδή) το σχιστικό με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται (πολλά πετρέλαια, πολλές φθορές κτλ.) οπότε αφού θα αλλάξω αντλίες και μαρκούτσια λέω να τα υπολογίσω από την αρχή όλα. Έτσι και το τρακτέρ να δουλεύει σε χαμηλές στροφές (μέχρι 1000) και το σχιστικό αποδοτικά. Έχω δει τέτοια κατασκευή με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά αλλά δεν θέλω να λειτουργώ τυφλοσούρτη. Θέλω να ξέρω πως και τι.. Γι’ αυτό ρωτάω πως θα επιλέξω αντλία ώστε να δουλεύει γρήγορα η μπουκάλα σε αυτές τις στροφές




αυτο που ζητας ειναι πολυ απλο να υπολογιστει με το εξελακι .

αν ομως θες να στο υπολογισω εγω θα πρεπει να μου δωσεις καποια στοιχεια οπως

εμβολο (εξωτ διαμ σωληνα)
           (εσωτ διαμ σωληνα)
           (διαδρομη)
           ( δευτερολεπτα πληρους διαδρομης) 
           ( πιεση )  η  (ποσα κιλα να σπρωξει το εμβολο)

αντλια  (ποσα cc) και τι grup

στροφες λειτουργιας αντλιας

και εφ οσον εχουμε αυτα
μπορουμε να υπολογισουμε HP κινιτηρα .......

----------


## VirusX2

> αυτο που ζητας ειναι πολυ απλο να υπολογιστει με το εξελακι .
> 
> αν ομως θες να στο υπολογισω εγω θα πρεπει να μου δωσεις καποια στοιχεια οπως
> 
> εμβολο (εξωτ διαμ σωληνα)
>            (εσωτ διαμ σωληνα)
>            (διαδρομη)
>            ( δευτερολεπτα πληρους διαδρομης) 
>            ( πιεση )  η  (ποσα κιλα να σπρωξει το εμβολο)
> ...



δεν εχω τωρα αυτα τα στοιχεια διοτι τα μηχανηματα ειναι στο χωριο στο οποιο θα παω 2 βδομαδες, οποτε και μπορω να τα εχω.. δεν καταλαβες δεν θελω να κανω με ηλεκτρικο μοτερ, ετσι θα συνεχισει με pto, απλα αντιλια θελω να αλλαξω.. αν θελεις στειλε μου το εξελακι να πειραματιστω και γενικοτερα..

----------


## mihalas2

> δεν εχω τωρα αυτα τα στοιχεια διοτι τα μηχανηματα ειναι στο χωριο στο οποιο θα παω 2 βδομαδες, οποτε και μπορω να τα εχω.. δεν καταλαβες δεν θελω να κανω με ηλεκτρικο μοτερ, ετσι θα συνεχισει με pto, απλα αντιλια θελω να αλλαξω.. αν θελεις στειλε μου το εξελακι να πειραματιστω και γενικοτερα..



το καταλαβα οτι θα το λειτουργησεις ετσι!

πληροφοριακα στο εγραψα 
οτι μετα βρισκουμε και τα HP .

το μαιλ στο εστειλα 

θα σε βοηθησει πολυ
 και οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε  :Wink: !

----------


## VirusX2

> το καταλαβα οτι θα το λειτουργησεις ετσι!
> 
> πληροφοριακα στο εγραψα 
> οτι μετα βρισκουμε και τα HP .
> 
> το μαιλ στο εστειλα 
> 
> θα σε βοηθησει πολυ
>  και οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε !



αντε να δω τι ακρη θα βγαλω.. ευχαριστω πολυ :Rolleyes:

----------


## micalis

Βαλε ενα "μειωτηρα" 1 προς 2,δηλαδη πολλαπλασιαστη στροφων στο παρτικοφ και καθαρισες.

----------

